# My GSL build '32 Ford Street Rod



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well after that last thread, i don't want anyone to feel obligated to say anything they don't want to say lol. 
This is the build i am putting together for my first trip to GSL. If you don't know what that is , it's the Model Car Championships in Salt Lake , Utah held once every two years.
I know the calibur of models built for this show, so i am going to push the envelope as far as i can. 

This will have every part like a real one has as much as i can possibly put into it. 
I have cut the doors open, removed flash lines and am working on the hinges.
The hinges are scratchbuilt from the edging that goes around photo etch parts. There will be 3 hinges per door and they will work. This is my first time at this , so i have to be careful. 
I definately don't want to show paper clips on a car with so much invested in it. Not that there is anything wrong with paper clips, but i think the judges at this show are so anal they need toilet paper when they sneeze.










this pic shows one half of the middle hinge to show the size 










it will have working suspension, the shocks spring back when squeezed and the front bars are nine peices each including the bolts to mount them to frame.
they work too!


















Buick drums for the front in which they are machined. the outer fins are a peice by it'self. there are about 9 or 10 peices per drum. the lug bolts actually fit the set of wheels that i have machined as well. the wheels have removable acorn nuts with "studs" in them so no matter how displayed, they look right.

















the front axle is machined too and is posable. 









There is soooo much more going into this. i will have bolts holding the valve covers down and much more. enjoy and if you wish..... keep checkin back, i will update when i can. thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 not even started yet and already BADASS!!!


----------



## 8albert8 (Jan 13, 2007)

dam i likw those rims i got to get started on my 32 duece


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

my lord...i didnt know you were putting so much into that car. I cant wait to see more progress bro!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

THATS SOME SICK SHIT THERE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: YOU HAVE TO KEEP US POSTED AND KEEP THE PROGRESS PICS COMING! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

pretty sick man....keep us posted.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame Bob thats some nice alumnium there

oneyed


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN, Thats one hell of a start! I'll be watching this one for sure.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

good luck on this build..
it will be crazy once you get it done. and trust me i know the felling and what go's into making something like this and in only five month's. i see alot of sleepless night's ahead in your future.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks everyone! tomorrow i am going to spend most of day working on it, more pics coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ahh hell, i still have not went to bed hehe

I have glued engine and tranny halves together and removed all seam lines. the only seam lines that still appear will be hidden with the intake , oil pan and tranny cover which actually i completely smoothed out for the cover to fit flush. This tranny cover is machined and will have all bolts in place like a real one. I have drilled all of the holes where they go.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like its gonna turn out
really good, keep up the good 
work...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i will post again when i get the rest of the engine together (all parts to paint same color) 
after i get the engine painted it will be time to start detailing it. yipee! :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, cant wait to see more. good luck with it.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

wow this is gonna be a great build how u making bolts small enough for the tranny cover


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, very cool!! this should be an awesome build when done!! keep us posted!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats gonna be a bad ass ride. keep them pics comin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks very good so far !


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats going to look friggin awesome Bob


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks a bunch everybody! to answer a question, i am not able to make the bolts. i have some that are machined by RB Motion. they don't have a website, but if you are lucky you can find his stuff on ebay and it's never cheap by the way. i am lucky enough to have connections and didn't pay for mine. i think 20 bolts that small are right about $20. they are very realistic, can't ask for better. thanks again, i will post soon with more since you guys are pumping me up to get this crackin! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

This looks like it's gonna be a great build...really interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

nice detail wor on them drums they look real and the wheels are bad


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 7 2007, 04:19 PM~7200154
> *nice detail wor on them drums they look real and the wheels are bad
> *



thanks for the compliments, however i don't deserve credit for the drums and wheels , nor any of the aluminum. Bob Dudek did the work. He is another person who doesn't have a store and really doesn't sell other than by word of mouth. 
Them drums alone would cost almost $200.00. The wheels i thought he said were worth more. :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn bro,thats gonna be sweet! keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Saweeet!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i agree with everyone else bobbo, it looks great!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

first thing, i have inserted two machined bolts for mockup purposes. i will removed them to paint. i removed the "molded" rear drain plug and replaced it with a nice bolt. the kit was missing the front drain plug, so i have added it. this is the best pic i could get, i took like 30 trying to make the bolts more clear lol next step is making the "washer/seals" for each bolt. i will get er' done, but you won't see them until i have the pan painted and bolts permanantly installed. 
also on the to-do-list for the oil pan, is on the side there is an indentation where the screw-in dip stick should be , but there is no hole YET......MORE TO COME!
(notice tube of bolts in background)


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good so far :thumbsup: i cant wait for this 1 to be done! it is going to be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin DAMN good so far, keep it up!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! right now i am working on a dipstick. im kinda iffy about it, but i should be able to pull it off. i will post about it soon, but til then think "billet" ....... maybe anodized too.... :dunno:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

pullin out all the stops huh Bob!!!!! Look good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn nice detail


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 10 2007, 09:30 AM~7224932
> *damn nice detail
> *


x2 hell yeah :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thank you guys! 

ok , here is the dipstick with tube. i am going to leave it stationary since to get it close to scale, i don't have anything here to make a functional one. i copied a design from a real street rod dipstick (in picture shown). 
this picture can't show the detail, but i used guitar string, hex fitting .025 and the handle from an automatic tranny shifter. i drilled the handle out, inserted the wire and snugged the fitting up against it. it's quite cool looking, i wish the pics could show it better.
i will be adding a mounting tab to the tube so it can be "bolted" to the block. next thing up...... will see i guess, cuz i am not sure lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 10 2007, 09:02 PM~7229215
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

still not the best pic, i think i might show much better when its installed. the camera just won't pick up the detail in the tube, handle or fitting for some reason.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

It's 7:58 am , I have not been to bed yet. 
I just drilled one hole in my aluminum Bob Dudek valve covers he machined for the 302 engines. I used a pin vise to drill the hole. I have inserted a RB Motion hex head machined bolt into the hole for you to see. I sound like a robot right now, it is because I am tired. The picture is a bit fuzzy, but this bolt is so small I would need a thousand dollar camera to capture it. Each cover will be "bolted" down and I will polish both covers as well. 
Enjoy earthlings!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 16 2007, 09:04 AM~7276129
> *It's 7:58 am , I have not been to bed yet.
> I just drilled one hole in my aluminum Bob Dudek valve covers he machined for the 302 engines. I used a pin vise to drill the hole. I have inserted a RB Motion hex head machined bolt into the hole for you to see. I sound like a robot right now, it is because I am tired. The picture is a bit fuzzy, but this bolt is so small I would need a thousand dollar camera to capture it. Each cover will be "bolted" down and I will polish both covers as well.
> Enjoy earthlings!
> ...


wow you are crazy :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hence the name lol 
this is the craziest i will get on a model i think.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW!! this car is goona be nice! Do you have tools that small to tighten the nuts and bolts!? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

great detail work, i love it-----where did you get your tiny nuts and bolts from? are they long enough to make lugs for 1/25 or 1/24 scale rotors?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 16 2007, 07:42 PM~7280942
> *WOW!! this car is goona be nice! Do you have tools that small to tighten the nuts and bolts!? :biggrin:
> *



lol thanks! yeah i have photo etched tools that would prolly come close to fitting lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 16 2007, 08:11 PM~7281167
> *great detail work, i love it-----where did you get your tiny nuts and bolts from? are they long enough to make lugs for 1/25 or 1/24 scale rotors?
> *



thanks! i got em from my buddy, but they are sold by RB Motion. you can find his auctions on ebay :biggrin: yes by the way, he makes them in diff lengths.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

It's 4:18 am, sitting here and have been going nuts tonight trying to find some honest to goodness GOOD turnkey photos of a 302 ford. Not much luck.....yet!
I do however have a good photo of the oil pan so I could correct it and this is what I came up with. The welded in grommet for the dipstick tube was not in the pan, so I cut some aluminum tubing which happens to fit the tube I made from guitar string! When it's painted all you will see is that "it's there" nothing special. I listened to Craig about my pictures and he was right! This camera does take better photos when you change the settings hehe! Two new pictures here starting ........... By the way, I took a pic of the dipstick, a stick pin and one of the bolts so you can see what I am working with compared to a "stick pin". 










this will be filed a little bit more AND it is actually where the dipstick "threads" into the pan.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it's 5:06 am , do you know where your kids are? hehe 

i used a peice of aluminum tubing, drilled it out to make the inside walls thin enough to "cut". i then cut the tubing short enough and put it in my pin vise so i could use it as a tool for twisting the tubing to make a "cookie cut". i used that paper thin sheet stock for the washer seal material. now i have my first drain plug out of two needed. more to come.....the later i stay up the wackier i get! hno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, this one is gonna be killer! Keep it up!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 19 2007, 01:28 PM~7297848
> *Hell yeah man, this one is gonna be killer! Keep it up!
> *



thanks pokey! it's nice to get feedback.  
i shot the engine with paint last night and the damn thing is still tacky. i hope it cures up tonight or i will strip it and use different paint.....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

my lord those things are tiny! Keep building tho..im intrested in this one!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 19 2007, 10:38 PM~7302477
> *my lord those things are tiny! Keep building tho..im intrested in this one!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn bro thats badass!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

2:25am and just got the tranny pan bolted on hehe! i have also finished the washers for the drain plugs and inserted both of them. the dipstick is sticking out the side , i still need to cut it to length and bend it and mount it. there is another picture of the real oil pan as well, you can see i copied it other than painting my bolt heads.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass Bob!! :0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn its nice to see it shaping up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now which one did you make and which is the real one ! 





Nice work ! Good to see trying to show off them skills you been talkin about ! LOL! 


Are you going to be able to meet your dead line ? You have a lot going in this I hope the end results is worth the extra steps your doing ! All the detail is standing out ! Keep share with us as you go !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That is defintly looking nice. I hope you are going to put together a progress album when you display it. Cause alot of people wouldnt even notice all that extra effort you are putting in.

Looks Great :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome work!! like nitrus says put an album together!! this is just off the hook!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet details :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2007, 04:13 AM~7314598
> *Now    which  one  did  you  make  and  which  is  the  real  one !
> Nice  work  !    Good  to  see  trying  to  show  off  them  skills  you    been  talkin  about  !  LOL!
> Are  you  going  to  be  able  to  meet  your  dead  line ?  You  have  a  lot  going  in  this  I hope  the  end  results  is  worth  the  extra  steps  your  doing !  All  the  detail  is  standing  out  !  Keep  share  with  us  as  you  go  !
> *



lol well i figured i might as well record it or show it or whatever ya call it. 

i hope to god i can finish it in time for gsl! there is so much research involved here, that i am building less because of it. i will keep the progress coming, thanks!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7314995
> *That is defintly looking nice.  I hope you are going to put together a progress album when you display it.  Cause alot of people wouldnt even notice all that extra effort you are putting in.
> 
> Looks Great :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man! yep i am putting together the whole build in an album. when it's done, i will post that link. i need the feedback to keep motivated so i am trying to keep the focus on this thread hehe! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! it really does help to have interest and my motivation to build this is living and breathing it! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

One word so far........WOW.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

1:53 am now, waiting on carb to dry. i stripped it of the chrome to expose more detail and will hit it with aluminum metalizer soon. i am contemplating whether i will put mounting studs in the intake and use the photo etch linkages etc i have. they say 1:24 and this is 1:25. i also have the pulleys out and getting ready to mount the alternator bracket. i think before i do that, i will make the tranny dipstick like the oil pan one i made. more to come!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

get to work!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This build is bad ass so far!! Keep up the great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the props guys! 

3:48am now same night lol .... i have installed the valve covers, intake, timing cover and water pump. showing in the first picture you will see a red dot. that dot is a bolt head in the valve cover. i decided to paint them transparent red so they would not be hidding by the glare of the covers. the intake is painted with aluminum metalizer , the water neck is painted with steel metalizer to give it contrast (the part was seperate on a real one) , the timing cover was painted to match the block and the water pump was painted with aluminum metalizer. 

i am going to bed now!!! lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

that thing is sick, those bolts are so tiny! any work on the body?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

starting to look good bobbo!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 05:12 AM~7324117
> *that thing is sick, those bolts are so tiny! any work on the body?
> *



thanks man! only work on body was i cleaned all flash lines off and there was a nasty mis-molded line on the rear deck i had to file down. the doors have been opened up and will be hinged with scratchbuilt working hinges like the real one had. not paperclips! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

2:55am , eyes bulging and need sleep lol

bolt valve covers are completely bolted up. this pic shows (driver side) the base plate installed on carb. (carb is not mounted to intake yet). i am half awake, so let's call what that little arm sticking out a "cable holder" until i can think straight enough lol

hell....it's two peices to make that up, and i have who knows how many little peices yet ..... ugh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 22 2007, 11:01 PM~7332604
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin SWEET Bob! With all that detail just on the engine, shit, I wouldn't be able to put it in the car! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 23 2007, 05:13 AM~7333557
> *Lookin SWEET Bob!  With all that detail just on the engine,  shit, I wouldn't be able to put it in the car!  :0  :0  :0
> *



thanks bro! all i know at this point, i donno if i have enough time to finish it.....but gonna give it my best. thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Fuckin crazy man....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

GET TO WORK! Where's our daily update???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 25 2007, 11:21 PM~7351185
> *GET TO WORK! Where's our daily update???
> *



lol well man, it might get slow here.....i am moving very soon and have a ton of shit to do now....... but i will update when i can :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep it coming Bob



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7354164
> *Keep it coming Bob
> oneyed
> *



will do bro! by the way guys, i found out some grave news today. the hole in the side of the oil pan is for a sensor! the dipstick actually goes in the side of the block above the oil pan on the driver side. i am glad i found this out before getting it installed. now i just need to find out where the hell the sensor hooks up LOL


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lol, this is great work keep it up man!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bob that enigne is killer so far, keep it up bro!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks homies! ok here is what i came up with......
one .032 hex fitting and small magnetic gear from a fake rolex. yes i use watch parts on detailed builds  
these parts are so small it's hard to actually see the detail that is in them, LET ALONE for anyone to actuall pick out what you used to make this tiny part! there is a very tiny spindle sticking out of this gear that you can see, the wire will be hooked to that.

the camera i have cost $400 and if i had spent another $400 i could have shown the detail in the tiny gear i used.

you already know how small the bolts are i have been using, so see the picture to compare the size. i have more watch parts i will be using on making the in-line fuel pump and more! i used photo shop to lighten up and focus on the parts at hand.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

several hours later, i have the dipstick installed correctly. :biggrin: 
i first metalized the handle and used tamiya clear red over it to "anodize" it like the bolt heads. i was going to make a mounting tab for the dipstick, but damned if i could , but maybe between now and when i put the headers on i might come up with it. by the way the paint is fresh on the handle in this picture, it will gas out and thin out.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: I'm lovin' all this detail Bob


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I am amazed :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i hope it gets warm soon so i can paint. i will paint the chassis and body same color, so when i get that done, i will be able to install the engine on chassis and start running brake lines, fuel lines, emergency brake cables, and you will see the working suspension and everything get put on......just need PAINT LOL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looking badd ass man...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonight while in chat, I was talking about this build and how much work I still have to do by May 1st. The way I see it, the doors being open and scratchbuilding working hinges to make them work correctly is going to make it very difficult for me to finish it in time. I want to take my "work" to the show. 
I decided to build the '32 Roadster instead. The kit is exactly the same accept the bodies and minor things to do with the body. I can still use my engine and all the parts I have for it. 
This will be easier for me and quicker! I will be able to have a more detailed interior and paint this sucker faster too! I have also switched to different tires from the pro street willys kit! They look AWESOME! I will get new pics of them up when I get the wheels adjusted to fit them nicely. 
this is the body i will use now.........


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

alright now.... these tires are sick as hell on these wheels!!!! the fronts from the willys kit fit too! :biggrin: yes they are machined , yes the lug bolts and acorn nuts and hub are all seperate :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah I love those wheels!! Those tires are great, I have a few set of em.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yup those thompsons are the bomb shit... i have a set too, there perfect tires for just about everything ...


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

where did u get ur rims those are sweet? And all your other machined parts?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Feb 28 2007, 11:36 AM~7372100
> *where did u get ur rims those are sweet? And all your other machined parts?
> *



that set of wheels in that particular format was only made once. there is another set being made again limited by my buddy. he has been a protoype engineer for over 30 years and he makes model parts for fun. the new set of wheels i am talking about are the same on the Willys shown here. it was in scale auto and model cars magazine in same month. they cost $80 IF he still has any left. if you are serious about getting a set, keep the messages on here please.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet, are you still hinging the kit and all that?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 28 2007, 10:39 PM~7377141
> *Sweet, are you still hinging the kit and all that?
> *



nah, i have way too much detail work to do and paint. i won't have time to mess with the doors so i switched to the roadster.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dame BOB...your one sick puppy



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 28 2007, 05:32 PM~7374779
> *that set of wheels in that particular format was only made once. there is another set being made again limited by my buddy. he has been a protoype engineer for over 30 years and he makes model parts for fun. the new set of wheels i am talking about are the same on the Willys shown here. it was in scale auto and model cars magazine in same month. they cost $80 IF he still has any left. if you are serious about getting a set, keep the messages on here please.
> 
> 
> ...



i talked to him tonight and he has like 6 sets left and when they are gone they are gone. he made 10 in the whole world. $80 plus shipping.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bob, i think the roadster is a better choice!! she will look sweet!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 09:25 AM~7380452
> *bob, i think the roadster is a better choice!! she will look sweet!!
> *



thanks man! well i hope to get it done....man this year has been screwed up so far lol
i saved money to go to GSL, building model to go with......lease is coming up on our duplex.....now we got a whole house to move into and it took my money i saved for GSL......shuckin fit! do i get a break? lol

i have to make some money like $600 back at least. i might just sell some stuff i have. in fact, i have people asking me about my parts i used all the time.....i might be putting some up for sale. pay what i pay.....ya know


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

do, what you got to do!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well damn i spent too much time posting pics yesterday lol
i will get some more done on this tonight, my plates showed up today so motivation has struck again!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

great looking ride, very nice detail....... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Mar 2 2007, 06:28 PM~7392441
> *great looking ride, very nice detail....... :thumbsup:
> *



thank you! 

i had to drill a hole in the valve cover to attache the breather. seems miniscule, but it is kinda hard to get the bit started without slipping and scratching the cover up lol any ways, it's 10:46pm i am ahead of schedule and hope to have more updates tonight. i need to get the pulleys, belt and alternator hooked up!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Good! More progress! That dipstick is insane...i see the little hex fitting on it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn bobb. thats lookin better and better everytime i see it!

keep it up, i want you to finish this for the show this year!

youll take it home bro!~


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! well it's now 1:49 am and i am almost sick of working on it. i might get pulleys started before i get to bed? i will get SOME THING done before i get to bed. 
so far i have gotten the breather on, oil filter and distributer almost put on. had to widen the holes in the cap to get each wire to fit. i was going to use some RB Motion plug boots, but they are prolly too old cuz they tore while trying to put them on. they are very thin!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 01:02 AM~7417025
> *damn!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey bob, where exactly did you get those distributors???


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Those wires are tiny. I dig it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 03:59 AM~7417237
> *hey bob, where exactly did you get those distributors???
> *



that is a Replica's In Miniature of Maryland distributer. it's pre-drilled and best looking as far as i am concerned


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

3:44am pulleys on, alternator bracket and alternator almost ready to go on and but the belt on hehe! see the bolt to mount the alternator? there is one holding the bracket one too  (bracket has to be moved, so that will be changed)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

What gauge wire is that????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 6 2007, 05:10 AM~7417383
> *What gauge wire is that????
> *



1/24 .0075" in diameter. prolly less than half the size of spark plug wire for models.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Just keeps getting better Bob!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

jeez bob.... your showing us all up, get outta here, no one wants you here........................ just kidding..... lookin real good, and like i said b4, your goign to take that show home!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 12:02 PM~7418971
> *jeez bob.... your showing us all up, get outta here, no one wants you here........................ just kidding..... lookin real good, and like i said b4, your goign to take that show home!!!!
> *



:biggrin: thanks bro! i just want to take some models home and memories.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

alright guys, 2:30 am. i have the pulleys and belt on. the alternator bracket is re-positioned and bolted on and the alternator is bolted to the bracket with tension. the bracket is bent so that all pulleys line up just right  i have the distributer wired up too. 
the alternator it'self is about 4 parts with the photo etch that goes with it. next thing up.......carb linkages! when that is done, i will put the dipstick in tranny and possibly do the shift linkage on the tranny too. THEN i can move onto the chassis!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I'm really loving these late night suprize updated pics. NICE!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

When are you gonna start her up?! lol! looks pretty damn real to me!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i hope to heck i have carb linkages done tomorrow, that would be LOTS of work out of the way. i thought about sticking one on there that is done already lol , i have one i did awhile back. 
this thing is gonna be insane! the more i think about it, i have the photo etch set for the car, diamond tuck interior that didnt come in the kit and so much more!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 7 2007, 02:16 AM~7425716
> *thanks guys! i hope to heck i have carb linkages done tomorrow, that would be LOTS of work out of the way. i thought about sticking one on there that is done already lol , i have one i did awhile back.
> this thing is gonna be insane! the more i think about it, i have the photo etch set for the car, diamond tuck interior that didnt come in the kit and so much more!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

looks amazing soo far hope you get it done it time keep it up


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks incredible!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 7 2007, 02:02 AM~7425678
> *When are you gonna start her up?! lol! looks pretty damn real to me!
> *



i was just about to say the same thing!!!! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well 6:57pm and now i can tell when the oil is low lol. i have connected the wire with a rubber boot from RB Motion to the oil level sensor on the oil pan. by the way, you can see other parts a little better like the alternator bracket bolt shows up with nut on it hehe


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 badass engine


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit bob.... you know after this you are going to not be able to build anything less.... and its going to suck.... trust me


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have a headache now..... 11:22pm...... only thing left is distributer , tranny dipstick and air cleaner and i am DONE with motor.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

are you SURE you cant start that up?

it looks like it!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 01:13 AM~7433941
> *are you SURE you cant start that up?
> 
> it looks like it!
> *



lol thanks bro!

i just realized there is no starter yet either :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW thats some detail, nice job Bob!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 8 2007, 03:45 AM~7434545
> *lol thanks bro!
> 
> i just realized there is no starter yet either  :roflmao:
> *


so that means ur sure u cant start it up :roflmao: that would have sucked to get it all done, mounted, than at a show, everyone goin crazy about the engine detail and everything else, than just that 1 judge notices theres no starter :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL! That would have sucked. This is killer. The motor is insanely clean and detailed. Look how small that little spring is coming off the carb...my lord.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

haha! yeah man that would suck.7:40 pm now and i hope to get the engine all done , so i will update again tonight in the AM hours lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool BOB... but Seriously I don't no about those gas lines ??? I'm not digging it................ just my opinion


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 8 2007, 10:48 PM~7440552
> *Kool BOB...  but Seriously I don't  no about those gas lines ??? I'm not digging it................ just my opinion
> oneyed
> *



thanks! what about them? if i had built a fuel rail, then i would not need the fuel block. so basically , i could not figure a way (with what i have here) to build a rail. here is a pic of one i did the same thing on.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

maybe it's my pictures? these shots are pictures done by Charles Saglinbene of PRO TECH. i bought the lines he makes and they are exactly the same as his on his engines.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am calling this engine done. Nothing else i can do until i have more done to the chassis , firewall and radiator. I appreciate all the comments along the way, whether bad or good and i mean that. Now i can work on the chassis which should be a lot less time consuming. (air cleaner don't have a wing nut and i don't care lol)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 10 2007, 02:18 AM~7448767
> *I am calling this engine done. Nothing else i can do until i have more done to the chassis , firewall and radiator. I appreciate all the comments along the way, whether bad or good and i mean that. Now i can work on the chassis which should be a lot less time consuming. (air cleaner don't have a wing nut and i don't care lol)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Bob ! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got the keys... lol

start her up!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that is looking reeeaaal good


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i hope i get time today to prime the chassis and get the body primed etc.... i have to paint them at the same time so i can get to work on chassis. i don't think chassis will take too long, mostly the suspension will drive me nuts :buttkick:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 8 2007, 10:06 PM~7440772
> *thanks! what about them? if i had built a fuel rail, then i would not need the fuel block. so basically , i could not figure a way (with what i have here) to build a rail. here is a pic of one i did the same thing on.
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that braided hoses ????? The way it flows just doesn't looks right ....looks like you just slapped it on.

Get the smallest thin wire to insert in the hose and bend it the way it looks good. The hose looks like the hair braids rubber ban with chrome ?? LOL e-mail of the list 


don v


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

dude....this was one i did before with wire. the stuff i am using on my current engine is braided line. i also straightened it out. i know it's not supposed to look like an extension cord all wavy lol.....it's all good bro!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

that is 1 badass build bob.crazy detailed engine,maybe u can drive thatsucker to the show.lolkeep it up homie.can't wait till it's done it's gonne be sick!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 11 2007, 10:02 PM~7457513
> *that is 1 badass build bob.crazy detailed engine,maybe u can drive thatsucker to the show.lolkeep it up homie.can't wait till it's done it's gonne be sick!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks a bunch dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i spent most of the night getting the chassis prepped, actually just a couple hours lol

i put the header flanges on with the photo etched bolt heads. man them things can fly! i should have pics of at the very least primed chassis and everything else that will be same color soon.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got the body and chassis in primer finally. i am using a Resin grille surround and radiator by Replicas in Miniature. the difference between this one and the kit supplied parts is the fact you can see a "radiator" through a photo etch grille. the kit radiator is blank on one side.











no sanding has been done to body yet......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Is that body the second car ? I thought you were building a coupe with opening doors? !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 12:15 AM~7473748
> *Is  that  body  the  second car ?    I  thought    you    were  building a  coupe  with  opening  doors? !
> *



it's the same car. i posted earlier i had to change bodies cuz i dont have time to build the car with the opening doors. i was scratchbuilding the hinges from photo etch sprue. that was going to be very time consuming and with all i have still to do....no way i would finish in time.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin sexy bob... (the car) :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' it!








> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 13 2007, 10:35 PM~7473914
> *lookin sexy bob... (the car) :thumbsup:
> *


Are you hiding something from us wagonguy?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:roflmao: I use the word "sexy" when complimenting a model i really like too, so thanks lol 

thanks Pokey!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

another mockup. glued hood together and making sure it's shaped right. i can't wait to get color on this! tonight i should if everything goes smooth.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 14 2007, 08:45 AM~7475643
> *another mockup. glued hood together and making sure it's shaped right. i can't wait to get color on this! tonight i should if everything goes smooth.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S LOOKING GOOD BOB. ARE YOU GOING TO LEAVE THE FRAME RAILS EXPOSED. DO A BODY DROP.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks Anthony! i am going to leave it a highboy. with the wheels i am going to use and other parts etc.....i will keep it traditional modern street rod. allthough i have several other rods to build and i have done channeling on previous builds. i have a '34 Ford Pickup i want to section and channel hehe! not enough time on earth to build everything i want 
.

PS....Darryl gave me your message LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 14 2007, 09:22 AM~7475882
> *thanks Anthony! i am going to leave it a highboy. with the wheels i am going to use and other parts etc.....i will keep it traditional modern street rod. allthough i have several other rods to build and i have done channeling on previous builds. i have a '34 Ford Pickup i want to section and channel hehe! not enough time on earth to build everything i want
> .
> 
> ...



THAT WILL LOOK GOOD TRADITIONAL. ALL I EVER MADE WAS ONE 32 3 WINDOW 
BUT THEY ARE COOL RODZ. I WILL HAVE TO MAKE ANOTHER ONE SOON AFTER I GET SOME SHIT OUT OF THE WAY. HERE IS THE ONE I MADE A FEW YEAR'S BACK










YEAH DARYL IS A GOOD MAN. HAVING MIKE FLYNN AND DARYLE GASSAWAY IN 
THE SAME ROOM IS A BLESSING. I JUST SAT BACK AND LISTEN TO THEIR WAR STORIE'S.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 14 2007, 11:29 AM~7475934
> *THAT WILL LOOK GOOD TRADITIONAL.  ALL I EVER MADE WAS ONE 32 3 WINDOW
> BUT THEY ARE COOL RODZ. I WILL HAVE TO MAKE ANOTHER ONE SOON AFTER I GET SOME SHIT OUT OF THE WAY.  HERE IS THE ONE I MADE A FEW YEAR'S BACK
> 
> ...



that is a sweet build! i saw it on scalelows. yeah Darryl has a lot of interesting things to say. i talk to him everynight in our chat room. he is a good man and is always willing to help people. i can't wait to see your next rod!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO..  

I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A RAT ROD. STILL NOT SURE BUT IT WILL BE ONE OF THE TWO.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 14 2007, 12:05 PM~7476146
> *THANK'S BRO..
> 
> I WAS THINKING OF MAKING A RAT ROD. STILL NOT SURE BUT IT WILL BE ONE OF THE TWO.
> *



hell yeah! do a hot rod! i built a couple and have one still building. the first or second? one i built i could not detail it per the rules in a challenge i had with a friend. it's channeled, interior sectioned , weathered, lowered suspension, bashed, scratched etc... lol

'25 T hot Rod PICS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good Bob. Been wanting to build this kit myself. Can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2007, 05:34 AM~7482238
> *Lookin good Bob.  Been wanting to build this kit myself.  Can't wait to see more of this!
> *



thanks bro! yeah it's a pretty nice kit. the roadster seems to be cleaner than the 3window.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOB TELL ROBERT I GOT THE GOOD'S , AND TELL HIM THAY LOOK REAL NICE.
I WILL PUT THEM TO GOOD USE FOR SURE.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 06:21 PM~7485928
> *BOB TELL ROBERT I GOT THE GOOD'S , AND TELL HIM THAY LOOK REAL NICE.
> I WILL PUT THEM TO GOOD USE FOR SURE.
> 
> ...



right on! thanks bro for letting me know i will tell him! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP BRO.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 06:25 PM~7485959
> *
> AND THANK'S FOR THE HOOK UP BRO.
> *



you are welcome! i do talk to him on a weekly basis, but we get to talking for an hour and i get side tracked alot so i forget to ask him some stuff. i will remember to ask him when else he might make in 1/16. is there anything in mind you have? he used to make the drop axle but stopped making them.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YEAH BRO THANK'S ..JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT ELSE HE CAN DO AND I'LL GET WHAT HE HAS. IM GOING TO TRY FOR A 3-PEAT AT THE 08 NNLWEST.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 06:33 PM~7486007
> *YEAH BRO THANK'S ..JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT ELSE HE CAN DO AND I'LL GET WHAT HE HAS.  IM GOING TO TRY FOR A 3-PEAT AT THE 08 NNLWEST.
> *



right-o! i suppose i will hear from him on Sunday when he calls me at 9am and i only JUST went to bed lol


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 15 2007, 06:21 PM~7485928
> *BOB TELL ROBERT I GOT THE GOOD'S , AND TELL HIM THAY LOOK REAL NICE.
> I WILL PUT THEM TO GOOD USE FOR SURE.
> 
> ...


i think i know the perfect car your working on to add those too.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 08:25 PM~7526025
> *i think i know the perfect car your working on to add those too.   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

dam i thought they would look good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7526069
> *dam i thought they would look good
> *


IT WILL BE ON THE NNL PROJECT.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

thats what i was talking about. :twak: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

about time i update. i could not paint yet since the weather been so crappy too much humidity. here is a test fit mockup of the front end. i had to do some drilling and it's all good!  
this stuff actually works by the way. there are bolts with nuts on them holding all together like the real one. i have no idea if my camera could even capture the nuts.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 21 2007, 11:35 PM~7527514
> *about time i update. i could not paint yet since the weather been so crappy too much humidity. here is a test fit mockup of the front end. i had to do some drilling and it's all good!
> this stuff actually works by the way. there are bolts with nuts on them holding all together like the real one. i have no idea if my camera could even capture the nuts.
> 
> ...


AND I THOUGHT I WAS CRAZY BOB. THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

amazing!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thats just crazy ! Now are you going to run the front center leaf?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! it's a lot of work but man i don't build one like this everyday lol

Dave, yep i will be using the kits springs on the front axle. i am stripping them and going to clean up with files and then paint same color as chassis. :biggrin: (just the springs)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 22 2007, 02:03 AM~7527614
> *thanks guys! it's a lot of work but man i don't build one like this everyday lol
> 
> Dave, yep i will be using the kits springs on the front axle. i am stripping them and going to clean up with files and then paint same color as chassis.  :biggrin: (just the springs)
> *


 :biggrin: thats going to be nice ride ! I hope you meet your goal !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 02:05 AM~7527627
> *:biggrin: thats    going  to  be    nice  ride  !    I hope  you  meet    your  goal !
> *



thank you and i hope i do too LOL! i have about 5 weeks to go, so if i keep on it i should. the biggest thing is getting it painted and polished so i can start detailing the chassis and then it should go quick.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well get off your ass and send me the 62 , 60 ford truck and 1 of those 68 300 ! LOL! That would be 3 less cars holding you up ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 02:17 AM~7527679
> *Well    get  off  your  ass  and  send  me  the  62  ,  60    ford  truck  and  1  of  those  68  300  ! LOL!  That  would  be  3  less  cars  holding  you  up !  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good thing you have not seen everything yet :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

wish me luck on this part. the shock mounts like shown in picture. i have the holes in the axle already. now it's a matter of getting this all to together right so it sits right.



















hey these wheels look familiar hehe


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2007, 12:17 AM~7527679
> *Well    get  off  your  ass  and  send  me  the  62  ,  60    ford  truck  and  1  of  those  68  300  ! LOL!  That  would  be  3  less  cars  holding  you  up !  :biggrin:
> *



you got enough to work on! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Bob, this just keeps getting better and better, keep it up!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 22 2007, 03:58 AM~7527803
> *Damn Bob, this just keeps getting better and better, keep it up!
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 22 2007, 02:58 AM~7527803
> *Damn Bob, this just keeps getting better and better, keep it up!
> *



x3


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

nice car u did some nice work on it


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

where did u get all those little bolts and nuts?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Mar 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7532977
> *where did u get all those little bolts and nuts?
> *



i know some midgets that hook me up
































































:roflmao: :roflmao: RB Motion makes them


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

some color! with the flash and white background, the TRUEST part of the color is at the front of the chassis where it's darker.
deep cranberry pearl by duplic color. i really have to get color on to do the chassis so it's coming!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 GREAT LOOKIN PROGECT


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that the same color as the cars gonna be?? If so I'm really gonna like it cause thats a great shade of red!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 23 2007, 01:34 AM~7534862
> *Is that the same color as the cars gonna be?? If so I'm really gonna like it cause thats a great shade of red!!
> *



yepper! same color as body and if you like it now, wait til it's on the body and polished up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE COLOR!!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man with all your goodies and that color it's gonna be a killer for sure!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Here is a teaser mockup before i hit the sack.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Badass color Bob, she's coming along nicely!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice color...what causes it to fog? I've had that happen a few times to me also.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 24 2007, 12:55 AM~7541107
> *Nice color...what causes it to fog? I've had that happen a few times  to me also.
> *



thanks, it's the weather. i came back in from out in garage to colder air.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like that color bob!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

well after shitting bricks over the fact my paint was fogging up.......i listened to a freind in my club about taking care of it. i have never run into that...ANY ways.... i just said screw it and cleared right over the fogged body. it came out CLEAR!!!!! freaking looks awesome! it's cured up too and all it needs is a good wet sand and polish! the paint would not shine to show how the fog went away completely.....bad lighting probably. when it's all built the camera will pick it up much better.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Bob thats a beautiful paint job!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 25 2007, 11:32 PM~7550654
> *Damn Bob thats a beautiful paint job!!!!
> *



thanks bro! wait til it's polished out man! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow that color is deep! I like it!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow bob.... thats all i have to say!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

guys i hope to heck i get to put the peices on the chassis tonight and get it finished off with paint. i need to mount the leaf springs to the front and get the 4links cut to size and painted oh and the gas tank painted too. when i get them painted and mounted i can finally start running brake lines, fuel lines, and the hardware for the 4link as well as everything else .....god will i ever get done?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Bob, that color is badass and shiney as hell! Nice work.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 26 2007, 03:02 PM~7555489
> *guys i hope to heck i get to put the peices on the chassis tonight and get it finished off with paint. i need to mount the leaf springs to the front and get the 4links cut to size and painted oh and the gas tank painted too. when i get them painted and mounted i can finally start running brake lines, fuel lines, and the hardware for the 4link as well as everything else .....god will i ever get done?
> *


LOOKING GOOD.  

NOW THE FUN PART BEGAIN'S :0 GOOD LUCK BOB..


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

A little update here. I am not going to GSL after all. I have been all along , thinking about how far it is from me, how much money it's going to cost and the FACT that we are moving into our new home almost the same day i had to leave here to go to GSL. 
The whole thing is a mess and i cannot make it. 

I will however still finish this model! I plan to make Toledo in October instead! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man, really an awesome color!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7564995
> *A little update here. I am not going to GSL after all. I have been all along , thinking about how far it is from me, how much money it's going to cost and the FACT that we are moving into our new home almost the same day i had to leave here to go to GSL.
> The whole thing is a mess and i cannot make it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

coming along really nice, great color too


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 27 2007, 09:02 PM~7565245
> *:thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


 here is the note i sent through the club Don. i know it sucks, but i have no choice.

Yes it's true. In the last couple of months so many things have come about in my life that it's hindered the original enthusiasm I had to go. 
First of all, I got started on my model kind of late giving me less than three months to finish. Secondly , we found a place to move into at the wrong time. It ended up taking all the money I had saved for the trip to GSL to put down on the house and hold it. I thought, well it's gonna be tough but I will sell on ebay and make it back.....yeah right! I can't get the time to take pictures it seams , let alone actually list enough stuff to make back $500 by May 1st (not working right now either)
So with the move into our new home being so close to the day we would leave, it's nearly impossible for me. I would just finish moving the last box in, go to bed for a few hours and then leave to Utah which is not logical. 

I thought this would be a huge let down to the people I was planning on going with and if it is , then I truly apologize. I had to make an adult decision that has my family's future in it and I think using the money to get our new home was a smart move. I wish I could have my cake and eat it too, but life is tough right?

Alex can still go if he wants, Chas really has to go and I hope he does and have a great time! Mitch kinda felt the same way as me , and he will stay home since his bills are a bit much right now like me. 

I talked to my good friend Bob Dudek tonight on the phone and I was really worried I would let him down by my decision, but much to my surprise he was happy! I do want to make the Toledo show this year and bring my wife and kid. He said I would have a blast there and I believe I would, so I will see you OHIOANS at Toledo! 

PS....I am still building my '32 roadster !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Does this mean Your going to finish the body with the opening doors ! Thats was your frist plan anyway ! Now Get your ass moved ! And Back on track ! You got like 6 month to finish it before the Toledo show ! So grab that frist 32 and do want you wanted from the start ! 


Don't take this as a  set back ! Just as a kick in the ass to PLAN AHEAD NEXT TIME BOB !  :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 09:37 PM~7565487
> *Does  this  mean    Your  going  to  finish the  body  with  the  opening  doors !    Thats  was  your  frist  plan  anyway !    Now  Get  your  ass  moved  !  And  Back  on track !  You  got  like  6  month  to  finish it  before  the  Toledo  show !    So  grab  that  frist  32  and  do  want  you  wanted  from  the  start  !
> Don't  take  this  as a  set  back  !    Just    as  a  kick in the  ass  to  PLAN AHEAD  NEXT  TIME  BOB  !  :biggrin:
> *



lol at this point i am going to finish the roadster body. i have already painted everything and some of the parts don't interchange from the 3window to the roadster and are already in use. i will be finish the 3window, but not sure before Toledo? if i do, i will have them both with me! :biggrin: 

thanks , no pressure here.....no set backs......just makes my day that i am not going to stress about it anymore.


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

the car is comin out awesome


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:49 PM~7565604
> *lol at this point i am going to finish the roadster body. i have already painted everything and some of the parts don't interchange from the 3window to the roadster and are already in use. i will be finish the 3window, but not sure before Toledo? if i do, i will have them both with me!  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks , no pressure here.....no set backs......just makes my day that i am not going to stress about it anymore.
> *



now Sit back and enjoy building ! No more rushes , LOL! 


But On a side note ! 


WHAT YOU GOT FOR SALE !!! OH Have you gotten the package yet ! I shipped the same day as Showrod ! He done got his !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7565690
> *now    Sit    back  and  enjoy  building !  No  more  rushes  ,  LOL!
> But  On a  side  note  !
> WHAT  YOU  GOT    FOR  SALE !!!  OH  Have  you  gotten  the  package  yet !    I  shipped  the  same  day  as  Showrod !  He  done  got  his !
> *



oh yeah, i plan to relax a little now hehe! 
no package here yet? maybe tomorrow? yaya! i can't wait! i will let ya know as soon as i see it. 

at the moment, i have some stuff for sale, but i need to get pics. send me an email and i will let ya know [email protected]


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

sorry to hear about your luck bob but now you can get more done on your 32 
and be ready for the next show in ohio 
hope your move is the last one i know how it is moving alot


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Mar 28 2007, 06:25 AM~7567386
> *sorry to hear about your luck bob but now you can get more done on your 32
> and be ready for the next show in ohio
> hope your move is the last one i know how it is moving alot
> *



thank you, yeah i am sick of moving lol. we signed a two year lease so we will be there for awhile. the place is big enough and in a nice neighborhood so i would like to stay for a few years unless something changes to where we can get a loan on a house to buy. we have owned two homes before , but since our credit is shot from my wife having surgeries and me staying home to take care of her and my daughter when she was a newborn, it's tough to get a loan anymore.

any ways, here is the house if ya want to check it out. 

Our New Home


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice lookin crib! GOOD LUCK WITH IT!!!!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrat's on your new place bob. It look's like a nice one. I alrady picked out that little spot in the corner next to the heater. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 ^^
Mr Biggs and MR. BIGGS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 28 2007, 07:43 AM~7567943
> *:0 ^^
> Mr Biggs  and MR. BIGGS
> *


an imposster. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7567905
> *Congrat's on your new place bob. It look's like a nice one. I alrady picked out that little spot in the corner next to the heater. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: thanks guys! yeah i am really looking forward to it. the place we are in now is a duplex nowhere near as big and the asses next door are up til 5-6-7-8-9 AM blasting their music and talking etc..... shit is OLD..... i am up all night, but damned if i have music playing and people coming over all hours..... fuckin assholes! 
oh sorry, i guess i just flew off a little hehe.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I USED TO HAVE PROBLEM'S LIKE THAT TOO, BUT ONCE I HADE A FEW PARTY'S AT THE HOUSE AND THEY SEEN WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE I HANG WITH, I NEVER HEARD A PEAP OUT OF THEM AGAIN TILL THIS DAY. AS A MATTER A FACK MOST OF THEM MOVED OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:25 AM~7568671
> *I USED TO HAVE PROBLEM'S LIKE THAT TOO, BUT ONCE I HADE A FEW PARTY'S AT THE HOUSE AND THEY SEEN WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE I HANG WITH, I NEVER HEARD A PEAP OUT OF THEM AGAIN TILL THIS DAY.  AS A MATTER A FACK MOST OF THEM MOVED OUT...  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: if i did that, they would just get louder cuz model builders ain't scary lol i do have a 380 that might get their attention though? hehe


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7568695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  if i did that, they would just get louder cuz model builders ain't scary lol i do have a 380 that might get their attention though? hehe
> *


JUST WALK AROUND OUT SIDE IN THE SNOW IN ONLY YOUR BOXER'S TALKING TO YOURSELF, I THINK THEY WILL THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE MESSING WITH YOU. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:33 AM~7568717
> *JUST WALK AROUND OUT SIDE IN THE SNOW IN ONLY YOUR BOXER'S TALKING TO YOURSELF, I THINK THEY WILL THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE MESSING  WITH YOU.  :0
> *


 and then make some snow angels
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:33 AM~7568717
> *JUST WALK AROUND OUT SIDE IN THE SNOW IN ONLY YOUR BOXER'S TALKING TO YOURSELF, I THINK THEY WILL THINK ABOUT IT TWICE BEFORE MESSING  WITH YOU.  :0
> *



lol snow is gone now though! i guess i could turn the hose on, make a mud lake and roll in it naked while screaming "TAKE ME TO HELL!!!!!!"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7568814
> *lol snow is gone now though! i guess i could turn the hose on, make a mud lake and roll in it naked while screaming "TAKE ME TO HELL!!!!!!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't do that, then you will get a visit from the white padded paddy wagon. and they will give you a nice white jacket with alot of buckle's on it. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 12:03 PM~7568876
> *don't do that, then you will get a visit from the white padded paddy wagon. and they will give you a nice white jacket with alot of buckle's on it.  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:23 PM~7565359
> *here is the note i sent through the club Don. i know it sucks, but i have no choice.
> 
> Yes it's true. In the last couple of months so many things have come about in my life that it's hindered the original enthusiasm I had to go.
> ...



Hey Bob
you don't owe me an explanation. I know family comes first and Congrats on the new house. Theres always the NEXT show. Dude Chill...I was yanking you chain !! LOL take your time on building the 32. You now have two years too finish.. LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 28 2007, 02:28 PM~7569761
> *Hey Bob
> you don't owe me an explanation. I know family comes first and Congrats on the new house. Theres always the NEXT show. Dude Chill...I was yanking you chain !!  LOL  take you time on building the 32. You no whave two years too finish.. LOL
> *



lol no biggie man, i don't have anything to hide and i tell all, maybe too much sometimes......but that is me :biggrin: 

thanks for the props man!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 28 2007, 12:28 PM~7569761
> *Hey Bob
> you don't owe me an explanation. I know family comes first and Congrats on the new house. Theres always the NEXT show. Dude Chill...I was yanking you chain !!  LOL  take you time on building the 32. You no whave two years too finish.. LOL
> *



X-2.  

AND DON'T ANY OF THEM YELLOW SNOW CONE'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys, all the laughs made my day! i didn't even need to strip down naked and start rolling in mud!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

no bob just put on that black suit in the pic and roll in the mud
lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Mar 28 2007, 05:46 PM~7571352
> *no bob just put on that black suit in the pic and roll in the mud
> lol
> *



hey now! lol i know who this is :roflmao:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 28 2007, 03:41 PM~7570894
> *hey guys, all the laughs made my day! i didn't even need to strip down naked and start rolling in mud!
> *


 Maybe some spandix.....no no no wait. G STRING. LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7572762
> *Maybe some spandix.....no no no wait. G STRING.  LOL
> *



holy shit lol.....it will never end!!! :twak:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i figured it was a nice day... this is not polished out yet so i can't wait to get it polished and glassy! this color is sweet, this pic don't even show the trueness.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I know it's not done yet, but damn I love that color!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks! yeah i like it too, i was really impressed with how it looks when cleared.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice color choice! :thumbsup: lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 30 2007, 11:41 PM~7588672
> *nice color choice! :thumbsup: lookin good! :biggrin:
> *



i am a little late, but thanks!  

i am gonna finish this thing when i am moved and can pull everything back out again. the plan (if nothing stops me) to go to Toledo this year in October. is anyone gonna be there?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S A NICE COLOR CHOICE BOB. HURRY UP AND MOVE SO YOU CAN FINISH IT. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PUT TOGETHER WITH ALL THE GOODIE'S ON IT.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 01:54 PM~7742465
> *THAT'S A NICE COLOR CHOICE BOB.  HURRY UP AND MOVE SO YOU CAN FINISH IT. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PUT TOGETHER WITH ALL THE GOODIE'S ON IT.
> *



LOL yeah i will be moving this next weekend! it will take me about a month to get in order again..... :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

it's about time to get this mofo back on the bench! if all goes well this week, i will have some pics coming


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 9 2007, 04:58 AM~8070795
> *ttt
> *



IS THIS A HINT? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 9 2007, 03:07 AM~8070813
> *IS THIS A HINT?  :biggrin:
> *



ya it is a hint, GET YOUR ASS BUILDING!!!!!!

LOL :cheesy:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 9 2007, 03:07 AM~8070813
> *IS THIS A HINT?  :biggrin:
> *


 yup. I want to see more of this crazy build!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you know what it is like to get burnt out? i wish to hell i had some motivation to finish this thing. this car haunts me. there is so much more to be done that involves tweezers and research. for me.....being this anal about a model car just kills the fun in it. i want to finish this , go to toledo and take it to some other shows.....then it's retired. i am so burnt out on detailing and scratchbuilding that i want to build nothing but box art models and curbsides lol.....
can anyone help bring me out of this funk? :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 25 2007, 01:47 PM~8171935
> *you know what it is like to get burnt out? i wish to hell i had some motivation to finish this thing. this car haunts me. there is so much more to be done that involves tweezers and research. for me.....being this anal about a model car just kills the fun in it. i want to finish this , go to toledo and take it to some other shows.....then it's retired. i am so burnt out on detailing and scratchbuilding that i want to build nothing but box art models and curbsides lol.....
> can anyone help bring me out of this funk?  :uh:
> *


lol been there...
if you dont feel like building it dont mess with it. you'll end up just slappin it together for the hell of it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8171935
> *you know what it is like to get burnt out? i wish to hell i had some motivation to finish this thing. this car haunts me. there is so much more to be done that involves tweezers and research. for me.....being this anal about a model car just kills the fun in it. i want to finish this , go to toledo and take it to some other shows.....then it's retired. i am so burnt out on detailing and scratchbuilding that i want to build nothing but box art models and curbsides lol.....
> can anyone help bring me out of this funk?  :uh:
> *


JUST SEND IT TO ME BOB. I'LL FINISH IT UP FOR YA. I GOT ALL KIND'S OF MOTIVATION RIGHT NOW.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 02:04 PM~8172064
> *lol been there...
> if you dont feel like building it dont mess with it.  you'll end up just slappin it together for the hell of it.
> *



that is how i feel lol, i don't want to slap it together cuz it's already got enough work into it. :biggrin:


----------



## LJGONZALEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

thats a real nice color


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 02:07 PM~8172092
> *JUST SEND IT TO ME BOB. I'LL FINISH IT UP FOR YA.  I GOT ALL KIND'S OF MOTIVATION RIGHT NOW.
> *



:biggrin: that would be an honor, but i should kick my ass in gear and do it. lately i have been very bored, to say the least depressed and trying to fill a void by buying more models and selling others..... i think i am concentrating too much on making changes in my stock. 
don't get me wrong, PLEASE buy that stuff i am selling LOL

ever get to the point that it feels like you have too much? part of my thing about my detailing funk is the fact i have so much aftermarket that not many people even have a chance to buy, it's got me under pressure to use it. i am thinking about selling a bunch of it. 

i REALLY miss the days when nobody knew me or saw any of my models. again...don't get me wrong, i do love to know all of you and many others... it's just i think i got myself to the point i can build about anything i want and i feel like i am not learning anything. about 2 years ago i still had the "UMPH" to check out other forums, go to contests and check out others models to see what they are doing. 
AGAIN....don't get me wrong, but i have seen so many builds that i am less motivated because nothing new is popping my brain cells.

i mean no offense to anyone, i dont think i am the best and i know i am not......
i just don't feel the same way i did 4 years ago. being in charge of the club is not the easiest no-pay job either. i feel like saying fuck it so many times, i am tired ya know?
i have tried taking breaks.....that don't help cuz there are always people that dont give a crap if i am and still nag me lol

you what sucks the most??? when i started the club ALL i built was lowriders and now i have been motivated by so many other types of builds that i have tried a bunch over the last few years and have only built ONE lowrider. 

i am going to say this out front, right here...... i have a lot of friends.....many of them don't build lowriders.....a few of them will build one, but don't have the same love as i do. i have been away from my life so long that i don't know who i am anymore......
if ya can't be honest and open, then what kind of a person would i be right?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL RIGHT NOW BOB. I HEAR IT ALL THE TIME FROM OTHER OLDER CLUB MEMBER'S THAT ARE NOT ON HERE, BUT ALWAY'S GOT SOMETHING TO SAY AND BITCH ABOUT SOMETHING. SO I KNOW THE FELLING... WHAT YOU GOT TO DO IS FORGET ABOUT THEM FOR A WEEK OR SO THEY WON'T DIE WITHOUT YOU. AND JUST DO YOUR THING THE BEST WAY YOU KNOW HOW TO. 
A MONTH OR SO BACK I WASN'T BUILDING SHIT, AND I SAID FUCK IT AND JUST STARTED BUILDING, ONCE I DID THAT THE MOTIVATION JUST CAME BACK. LIKE I TOLD PEOPLE ON HERE, MODEL BUILDING IS MY ONLY ESCAPE FROM ALL THE BULL SHIT LIFE THROW'S AT US. I CLOSE MY DOOR PUT ON SOME IRON BUTTERFLY AND GET DOWN ON SOME BUILDING. YOU GOT TO BUILD JUST FOR YOU. IF THERE IS TO MANY PEOPLE IN THE MIX IT NEVER COME'S OUT RIGHT. I TAKE THERE OPINION'S TO THOUGHT, BUT THE FINAL ONE IS STILL ONLY MINE.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 02:40 PM~8172309
> *I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL RIGHT NOW BOB.  I HEAR IT ALL THE TIME FROM OTHER OLDER CLUB MEMBER'S THAT ARE NOT ON HERE, BUT ALWAY'S GOT SOMETHING TO SAY AND BITCH ABOUT SOMETHING.  SO I KNOW THE FELLING... WHAT YOU GOT TO DO IS FORGET ABOUT THEM FOR A WEEK OR SO THEY WON'T DIE WITHOUT YOU.  AND JUST DO YOUR THING THE BEST WAY YOU KNOW HOW TO.
> A MONTH OR SO BACK I WASN'T BUILDING SHIT, AND I SAID FUCK IT AND JUST STARTED BUILDING, ONCE I DID THAT THE MOTIVATION JUST CAME BACK. LIKE I TOLD PEOPLE ON HERE,  MODEL BUILDING IS MY ONLY ESCAPE FROM ALL THE BULL SHIT LIFE THROW'S AT US.      I CLOSE MY DOOR PUT ON SOME IRON BUTTERFLY AND GET DOWN ON SOME BUILDING.  YOU GOT TO BUILD JUST FOR YOU.  IF THERE IS TO MANY PEOPLE IN THE MIX IT NEVER COME'S OUT RIGHT.  I TAKE THERE OPINION'S TO THOUGHT,  BUT THE FINAL ONE IS STILL ONLY MINE.
> *



i hear ya, that is a mouthful and i fully understood. thanks bro, i am going to see if i can move stuff off my bench and get something done tonight.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant see the images =(


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 25 2007, 02:51 PM~8172379
> *Cant see the images =(
> *



most of them are on the previous pages of this thread.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i recommend grabbing on of those kits that youve had your eye on but never actually grabbed it and built it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 02:56 PM~8172405
> *i recommend grabbing on of those kits that youve had your eye on but never actually grabbed it and built it.
> *



yeah like a simple deal that might get me back on track? good idea. i have some to finish that is for sure. will see what my arms and hands put on the bench tonight lol


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 25 2007, 12:56 PM~8172404
> *most of them are on the previous pages of this thread.
> *


Yes i know. I cant see them on any page. if you have them posted on any other sites please link me. Sounds like your doing on hell of a job.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 25 2007, 05:22 PM~8173423
> *Yes i know. I cant see them on any page.  if you have them posted on any other sites please link me. Sounds like your doing on hell of a job.
> *



hmm ok, well here is a link to all the pics.  

ALL PROGRESS PICS ON '32 FORD


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 25 2007, 07:25 PM~8173864
> *hmm ok, well here is a link to all the pics.
> 
> ALL PROGRESS PICS ON '32 FORD
> *


path not found :uh: 
just finish the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 12:40 PM~8405689
> *path not found  :uh:
> just finish the damn thing  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: damn link... here this one works. 

32 ford progress photos


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 23 2007, 02:46 AM~7535043
> *Thanks guys! Here is a teaser mockup before i hit the sack.......
> 
> 
> ...





guess what's back on the bench? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

about f~~kin time bob..... :scrutinize:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 01:00 AM~8763429
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: if things go right, rolling chassis tomorrow ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

how much for the stock front suspention off that? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 02:02 AM~8763849
> *how much for the stock front suspention off that?  :biggrin:
> *



the one in the background goes to my 3-window with the doors i opened.....gonna finish that one someday lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude with all the f~~kin work u puttin into it why u using plastic leafs up front? make it metal....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 11 2007, 02:40 AM~8764284
> *the one in the background goes to my 3-window with the doors i opened.....gonna finish that one someday lol
> *



man that would have looked good on that 34 ford PU. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:44 AM~8764295
> *dude with all the f~~kin work u puttin into it why u using plastic leafs up front? make it metal....
> *



YA BOBBLE!!!!

wtf? :dunno:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

cuz i am fuckin lazy LOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 11 2007, 08:49 AM~8765313
> *cuz i am fuckin lazy LOL
> *



SHIIYTYIIYTYTYTTIIITYYYYYT..... give me some dimensions of each leaf, and ill cut them and send them to you.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 11 2007, 11:28 AM~8765573
> *SHIIYTYIIYTYTYTTIIITYYYYYT..... give me some dimensions of each leaf, and ill cut them and send them to you.... :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: no worries bro! the plastic springs will be painted same as the frame, so it's not going to make much difference. 
the details added around it will drown in out.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

been working on this most the day. am waiting on clears to cure so i can start drilling holes in the differential to put the cover on. 
the chassis is cleared and curing. when it's done i will be starting the fuel lines , brake lines and sometime in the build i am adding emergency brake cables. 

the grille shroud is also curing so i can put the photo etch grille in. i hope to have this car done by Toledo October 12th. if i stay on it and keep playing music....that is my main motivation.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 11 2007, 11:01 AM~8766149
> *:biggrin:  no worries bro! the plastic springs will be painted same as the frame, so it's not going to make much difference.
> the details added around it will drown in out.
> *



aww hell no..... you be taking shortcuts now bob? :scrutinize:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 11 2007, 01:38 PM~8766388
> *aww hell no..... you be taking shortcuts now bob? :scrutinize:
> *


LOL! hell i put more detail into it already than most do , now ya want me to add oil and tune the carb? lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 11 2007, 12:48 PM~8766481
> *LOL! hell i put more detail into it already than most do , now ya want me to add oil and tune the carb? lol
> *


and we want a video when you get it crunk :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 01:50 PM~8766492
> *and we want a video when you get it crunk :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 11 2007, 11:48 AM~8766481
> *LOL! hell i put more detail into it already than most do , now ya want me to add oil and tune the carb? lol
> *



why not? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh: i give up, if you think it's actually gotta run you can build it! ASSHOLE!











































































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOTCH'YA!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 12 2007, 12:40 PM~8775174
> *:uh:  i give up, if you think it's actually gotta run you can build it!  ASSHOLE!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  GOTCH'YA!
> *



ill take it off your hands :0 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 12 2007, 10:09 PM~8778394
> *ill take it off your hands :0 :biggrin: uffin:
> *



i don't think you are ready for this :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 12 2007, 11:06 PM~8779802
> *i don't think you are ready for this  :biggrin:
> *



OH... im ready... :cheesy:





















































i WILL add oil and tune the carb :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

than u can send it my way, and ill install the brakes and bleed them :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you guys are sooooooo funny lol

gonna have more progress pics tonight.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8766492
> *and we want a video when you get it crunk :0
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 10:55 PM~8787057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that kid makes me wanna get crunk too LOL


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 13 2007, 11:55 PM~8787057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


88mcls and themonteman :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Dont forget hearsedriver as the camera man


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 14 2007, 07:40 PM~8793946
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


hey bob, you forgot to add the gauge, the wire that goes to the fuel gauge on dash, the regulator, etc etc..... C'MON BOB!!! its terribble....







(J/K, looks awesoem!!!!)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 14 2007, 07:40 PM~8793946
> *
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys, i have been busting ass here....enjoy!

yes , each bolt was insterted with tweezers :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki


crappy lighting here, so sorry. this is a mockup with axle. the rest you see is mounted  


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass bob!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice detail


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Swweeeettt


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys! i will update again tonight.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

That rear Axel looks sweet Bob




oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

got the spreader bars on. they are aluminum tubing that is polished. i am waiting on master cylinder to try so i can get brake lines done :uh: 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats really coming along nice bob... makes me want to build a nice 32 ford :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 18 2007, 11:10 AM~8815839
> *thats really coming along nice bob... makes me want to build a nice 32 ford :biggrin:
> *



thanks! quote "there can be only one" .... highlander haha....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

just went back through this thread and it's been so long that i forgotten how many pages long it was lol 
damn... i think i am glad i put this thing away actually. i got to lookin at the pics and i don't like the alternator bracket. it's gotta come off and be a shorter one and so the belt will need adjusted again. this will be a bitch with the little bolts and nuts, but i gotta do that. 
im gonna pull this thing back out not long and finish it up.


----------

